# Rice strictly for Fried Rice



## toyopl (Apr 17, 2013)

I love fried rice and I recently got a Wok that is nicely seasoned now and thought I would try making fried rice.
However I never had success making rice, always too mushy.
I use Tilda basmati rice but I could get other if it's better for fried rice.
Could you suggest some recipe on how to prepare rice ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2013)

I use the least expensive long grain rice that I can find, nothing special!

I bring two cups of water and a teaspoon of salt to a boil.  Stir in one cup rice.  I cover the pan and when it returns to a boil I reduce the heat and let it cook for 13 to 15 minutes.  I let it sit until it is cool then I refrigerate it for 24 hours prior to making fried rice.  

IMO refrigerating the rice for 24 hours is the most important step.

I am curious to see how others do this.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 17, 2013)

toyopl said:


> ...
> I use Tilda basmati rice ...


 
That is your problem right there. Get Long Grain rice. I like Riceland rice, Sam’s club sells a big box. Very inexpensive and perfect for fried rice. When making rice for the purpose of making fried rice, make sure you slightly undercook it. For example the rice I use says to cook it for 20 minutes. I cook it for 15 minutes. Then refrigerate overnight. Very important step in home fried rice making. Next day you are ready to fry. My fried rice is on the par with the best restaurant fried rice I ever had. And I am very critical of my own cooking.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 17, 2013)

I also use cheap long grain rice.  I do the cup to a cup method unless I want it to be a bit sticky .. then it's +1/4 cup water.

I also refrigerate for best results.

I've never had it get mushy.

Love fried rice ... so yummy with most any dish.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2013)

I use leftover brown basmati. Yes, that is long grained and yummy.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2013)

In my opinion, fried rice should have grains of rice that are separate with no stickiness.  To accomplish this I use regular long grain white rice (I use Carolina).  I rinse the rice thoroughly and cook it according to package directions.  When done, I spread it out on a half sheet pan to cool then refrigerate it overnight.  The rice has to go through a cycle from hot to cold and back again to work in this dish.  You can accomplish the same result for same day cooking by putting that half sheet pan in the freezer for a half hour or so then allowing it to warm to room temp while you are prepping the other ingredients.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 17, 2013)

My son used to cook at a Japanese restaurant.  He made some awesome fried rice.  The 2 most important steps he told me are to 1. rinse the rice well.  Cold water to cover the rice, swish it around, drain, repeat until water remains clear.  2. after cooking, put rice in refrigerator and stir it every now and then.  You are trying to break it up while it cools.  DO NOT COVER the rice in the fridge.  Let it sit at least overnight.  Second day after cooking is even better.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 17, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> In my opinion, fried rice should have grains of rice that are separate with no stickiness.  To accomplish this I use regular long grain white rice (I use Carolina).  I rinse the rice thoroughly and cook it according to package directions.  When done, I spread it out on a half sheet pan to cool then refrigerate it overnight.  The rice has to go through a cycle from hot to cold and back again to work in this dish.  You can accomplish the same result for same day cooking by putting that half sheet pan in the freezer for a half hour or so then allowing it to warm to room temp while you are prepping the other ingredients.



I do the same as Andy when I don't plan ahead. It works.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2013)

I always have the Chinese restaurant box up our leftover rice, and we take it home.  Makes great fried rice the next day or so.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't be afraid to separate the kernels by rubbing clumps of rice between your palms before adding it to the wok.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 17, 2013)

I rinse the rice after it's cooked in the cold water to stop the cooking. And then put in the fridge. Works like a Swiss clock.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I rinse the rice after it's cooked in the cold water to stop the cooking. And then put in the fridge. Works like a Swiss clock.



It makes a tic toc noise??


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 18, 2013)

We use long grain rice and cook it using the absorption method, tastes fabulous with no gluggy bits, just perfect!


----------



## toyopl (Apr 19, 2013)

So I bought long grain rice yesterday, made a batch, cooked a bit less than the directions say, spread it nicely on cookie sheet and put it in my refrigerator downstairs in basement.
I check rice today and it's frozen solid  The fridge was set on coldest setting 
Wonder if I defrost it, if it'll be any good.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2013)

toyopl said:


> So I bought long grain rice yesterday, made a batch, cooked a bit less than the directions say, spread it nicely on cookie sheet and put it in my refrigerator downstairs in basement.
> I check rice today and it's frozen solid  The fridge was set on coldest setting
> Wonder if I defrost it, if it'll be any good.


Rice freezes well, so it should be fine.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 19, 2013)

Go out and buy yourself a rice cooker. One part rice, two parts water for white rice, one part rice, three parts water for brown rice. Perfect rice every time. Take the bucket out of the rice cooker and stick it in the refrigerator overnight and the rice is ready for frying the next day!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Go out and buy yourself a rice cooker. One part rice, two parts water for white rice, one part rice, three parts water for brown rice. Perfect rice every time. Take the bucket out of the rice cooker and stick it in the refrigerator overnight and the rice is ready for frying the next day!



I've just never understood the need for a rice cooker and yet another costly electrical appliance to take up counter or cabinet space. Maybe if I made rice every single day, but my rice turns out perfect every time in my multi purpose pot on top of the stove. Jes saying.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I've just never understood the need for a rice cooker and yet another costly electrical appliance to take up counter or cabinet space. Maybe if I made rice every single day, but my rice turns out perfect every time in my multi purpose pot on top of the stove. Jes saying.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 19, 2013)

I just use the cheapest rice for fried rice, nothing fancy.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 19, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I've just never understood the need for a rice cooker and yet another costly electrical appliance to take up counter or cabinet space. Maybe if I made rice every single day, but my rice turns out perfect every time in my multi purpose pot on top of the stove. Jes saying.



With a rice cooker we can make a batch for breakfast, come back at lunch its still hot and fresh, come back again that night and its still hot and fresh. I bet your pot on the stove does not do that. Jes saying.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 19, 2013)

toyopl said:


> I love fried rice and I recently got a Wok that is nicely seasoned now and thought I would try making fried rice.
> However I never had success making rice, always too mushy.
> I use Tilda basmati rice but I could get other if it's better for fried rice.
> Could you suggest some recipe on how to prepare rice ?



Do not use basmati or jasmine rice. 

I use short grain rice because that is what we normally have. (Long grain works just fine.) After we eat I put the leftovers into a plastic zip lock bag and put it into the fridge until the next day. This helps the outside dry out and prevents the rice from becoming mushy. 



Andy M. said:


> Don't be afraid to separate the kernels by rubbing clumps of rice between your palms before adding it to the wok.



Since I normaly cook with short grain rice this is what I have to do.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2013)

I have never had a problem with the grains not separating. Maybe it's because I only use brown rice. Sure, it clumps when it gets cold, but a light push with a spatula and the clump falls apart.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I have never had a problem with the grains not separating. Maybe it's because I only use brown rice. Sure, it clumps when it gets cold, but a light push with a spatula and the clump falls apart.



We cook our rice to be sticky, how else could we eat it with chop stix?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> We cook our rice to be sticky, how else could we eat it with chop stix?



One at a time...


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2013)

kayelle said:


> i've just never understood the need for a rice cooker and yet another costly electrical appliance to take up counter or cabinet space. Maybe if i made rice every single day, but my rice turns out perfect every time in my multi purpose pot on top of the stove. Jes saying.



+1

And this:


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> We cook our rice to be sticky, how else could we eat it with chop stix?


I don't have a problem eating my rice with chop sticks. I've been known to eat curries with basmati rice with chop sticks.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> And this:
> 
> View attachment 17712


That's hilarious.

It just takes practice. I'm eating leftover Lebanese food with chop sticks right now, even the tabouli.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2013)

I grew up using chopsticks, Dad brought them home from Korea.  As for the rice cooker...I did trade that in on a slow cooker/electric pressure cooker/rice cooker/steamer combo.  Love it.  Freed up a bunch of space.  I do make lots of rice and oatmeal on the weekends for the week.  Rice and Oatmeal for two for a week, one cook...saves me lots of time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 20, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I've just never understood the need for a rice cooker and yet another costly electrical appliance to take up counter or cabinet space. Maybe if I made rice every single day, but my rice turns out perfect every time in my multi purpose pot on top of the stove. Jes saying.


 
When you want to make waffles, do you pour batter on the floor and stomp on it with hot sneakers?

A rice cooker is an appliance for making perfect rice every time, just like a waffle iron is an appliance for making perfect waffles every time and a deep fryer is an appliance for making perfect french fries every time. You will find that most households that eat rice with a majority of their meals own a rice cooker. So do restaurants that serve rice with their cuisine.

Oh, and rice cookers are only as expensive as you want them to be. You can buy a rice cooker at your local drug store for less than $15.00 American. Mine is a Krups and cost significantly more, but it also steams vegetables, slow cooks, and cooks steel cut oatmeal.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When you want to make waffles, do you pour batter on the floor and stomp on it with hot sneakers?
> 
> A rice cooker is an appliance for making perfect rice every time, just like a waffle iron is an appliance for making perfect waffles every time and a deep fryer is an appliance for making perfect french fries every time. You will find that most households that eat rice with a majority of their meals own a rice cooker. So do restaurants that serve rice with their cuisine.
> 
> Oh, and rice cookers are only as expensive as you want them to be. You can buy a rice cooker at your local drug store for less than $15.00 American. Mine is a Krups and cost significantly more, but it also steams vegetables, slow cooks, and cooks steel cut oatmeal.


Wow, you seem to be taking this personally.

I objected to your comment, "Go out and buy yourself a rice cooker." It's not the only way to cook rice. Rice cookers may not be expensive in terms of money, but they are in terms of taking space.

A rice cooker isn't the same as a waffle iron. It's perfectly easy to make rice in a heavy pot. You need some sort of waffle iron, be it electric or the old fashioned kind that you heat on the stove, to make waffles.

I've been cooking rice for over forty years without a rice cooker. In that time I can count the times I have had less than perfect rice on one hand. For many years I served rice with almost every supper. I still serve rice frequently.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When you want to make waffles, do you pour batter on the floor and stomp on it with hot sneakers?



Great idea for a nutritious breakfast on the run! 

I don't have a rice machine either.  

I don't use many appliances in my kitchen due to a lack of space.

I assume that people were turning out great food before all of these things were invented and I enjoy trying those low tech methods.

I also find that using and cleaning many of these appliances is more trouble than it is worth for the small amount of food I prepare.

"Chacun à son goût!", said the old lady as she kissed the cow!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2013)

I have to agree.  While a rice cooker is an excellent tool for making rice, it's not the only way.  I'd bet the Chinese, and all other Asians who lived on rice, made rice without rice cookers for hundreds or thousands of years. 

On the side of the Atlantic where my ancestors made their way, rice was a staple.  No rice cookers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2013)

And...it's okay if you have or want a rice cooker...you can go as high tech as you want with your cooking.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 20, 2013)

I love my rice cooker because I am 100% sure that my rice is going to consistently turn out while on the stove-top it was always iffy for me. There's no need to limit yourself to making rice only in it as it is also super handy to cook tons of other things as well. Steel cut oats, bulgar & quinoa are the things I use mine for almost as much as rice.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 20, 2013)

Rice cookers rock!!

They are cheap and it's perfect rice every time.


----------



## jharris (Apr 21, 2013)

Agreed Jenny,

I even use mine when preparing sticky rice for sushi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 21, 2013)

Once I found the microwave method for making rice, I never looked back.  7 minutes on high, stir, 8 minutes on high, done. Then it sits there nice and hot till it's time to eat. I don't have space for another appliance.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 21, 2013)

toyopl said:


> I love fried rice and I recently got a Wok that is nicely seasoned now and thought I would try making fried rice.
> However I never had success making rice, always too mushy.
> I use Tilda basmati rice but I could get other if it's better for fried rice.
> Could you suggest some recipe on how to prepare rice ?


 
Congrats on your new wok. 

Here's a basic simple recipe for fried rice using a wok or skillet (with 86 reviews).

Fried Rice - a Basic Recipe for Fried Rice

And, a step by step:

http://chinesefood.about.com/od/ricefried/ss/fried_rice.htm


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> It makes a tic toc noise??



You betcha, but yo have to listen very careful. 


As far as rice cooker, I would love to have one, but am afraid DW will kick me and the rice cooker out of the house. I have way too many toys as it is. Though I saw one in COSTCO the other day for 20 bucks only, but was afraid to get a cheap garbage.


----------



## jharris (Apr 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Once I found the microwave method for making rice, I never looked back.  7 minutes on high, stir, 8 minutes on high, done. Then it sits there nice and hot till it's time to eat. I don't have space for another appliance.



Thank you! I'll try that


----------

